# Letra "r": ¿ere o erre?



## ManPaisa

¿Cuál es el nombre de la letra_ *r *_en su país o región?  ¿*Ere* o *erre*?

En Colombia lo más común es llamarla *ere*, ya que *erre* normalmente se usa para referirse al dígrafo _*rr*._


----------



## Hidrocálida

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cuál es el nombre de la letra_ *r *_en su país o región?  ¿*Ere* o *erre*?
> 
> En Colombia lo más común es llamarla *ere*, ya que *erre* normalmente se usa para referirse al dígrafo _*rr*._



Hola:
Lo mismo aplica en México.
Saludos


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Es España decimos "ERRE". Y el que oye "ERE" se echa a temblar, porque es la sigla de "expediente de regulación de empleo", y es que la empresa va a despedir a mucha gente.

Para decir "RR" se suele decir "doble erre", o "erre doble".


----------



## LucíaV

Surinam tiene razón, casi nadie en España nombra esta letra como "ere" y sobre todo últimamente uno tiende a hacer esa asociación...
Pero la Academia Española acepta tanto "erre" como "ere" e indica que esta última se emplea "para hacer notar su carácter vibrante simple" (es decir, en palabras como "circular" o "siempre", por ejemplo).
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora decimos r=erre y rr=doble erre.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cuál es el nombre de la letra_ *r *_en su país o región? ¿*Ere* o *erre*?
> 
> En Colombia lo más común es llamarla *ere*, ya que *erre* normalmente se usa para referirse al dígrafo _*rr*._


Cuando a mí me enseñaron el abecedario, *ere* y *erre* eran tomadas como dos letras distintas. No obstante, para mí el nombre de la *r* es erre.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Cuando a mí me enseñaron el abecedario, *ere* y *erre* eran tomadas como dos letras distintas.


A mi también... y al parecer nunca ha sido así.
¿Será que estudiamos en el mismo país? 

En Chile se usan ambas formas, aunque yo diría que predomina "erre" porque es más fácil de pronunciar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## la_machy

Alma Shofner said:


> En Sonora decimos r=erre y rr=doble erre.


De acuerdo con mi coterránea


----------



## krloszz

la_machy said:


> De acuerdo con mi coterránea


Y yo tambien de acuerdo.

Hidrocálida: lo mismo no aplica en TODO mexico.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Me atrevería a decir que acá predomina *erre*.


----------



## Hidrocálida

krloszz said:


> Y yo tambien de acuerdo.
> 
> Hidrocálida: lo mismo no aplica en TODO mexico.


Tienes toda la razón, veo que aquí en Aguascalientes es distinto, lo raro es que yo hice mis dos primeros años de primaria en Durango y ahi aprendí lo de ere y erre  y aquí en Aguascalientes fue igual , debe ser algo regional.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Hidrocálida said:


> Tienes toda la razón, veo que aquí en Aguascalientes es distinto, lo raro es que yo hice mis dos primeros años de primaria en Durango y ahi aprendí lo de ere y erre y aquí en Aguascalientes fue igual , debe ser algo regional.
> Saludos


 
Yo digo que sí es regional porque en Zacatecas yo lo aprendí igual que tú Hidrocálida.


----------



## Aviador

El nombre que de niño aprendí para esta letra es _erre_; se encuentre ésta sola o en compañía de otra _erre_.
A diferencia de Vampiro, para mí siempre la letra en cuestión ha sido _erre_. A una _erre_ seguida de otra igual, siempre me he referido como una "_doble erre_" (es decir, _dos erres_).
La primera vez que oí a alguien llamar la *r* _ere_, me sonó horrible (y aún me pasa). Algo parecido a cuando alguien llama la *g* _gue_, en lugar de _ge_; me suena a inculto. Cosas de uno, digo yo .


----------



## Pinairun

Siempre la he conocido como  _erre _y _erre doble._


----------



## oligyp

Coincido con Calambur, también lo aprendí así en mi país.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Aviador said:


> El nombre que de niño aprendí para esta letra es _erre_; se encuentre ésta sola o en compañía de otra _erre_.
> A diferencia de Vampiro, para mí siempre la letra en cuestión ha sido _erre_. A una _erre_ seguida de otra igual, siempre me he referido como una "_doble erre_" (es decir, _dos erres_).
> La primera vez que oí a alguien llamar la *r* _ere_, me sonó horrible (y aún me pasa). Algo parecido a cuando alguien llama la *g* _gue_, en lugar de _ge_; me suena a inculto. Cosas de uno, digo yo .


Este post parece escrito por mí.


----------



## ManPaisa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Este post parece escrito por mí.


 
Un quetzal desdoblándose en aviador.


----------



## Vampiro

No tengo claro por qué, por lo tanto sólo puedo suponer, ya que no es mi área de estudio o investigación, pero hace ya bastantes años se me enseñó que las letras “r” (ere) y “rr” (erre) eran dos letras distintas.
Hice parte de mi enseñanza básica en Chile y el resto en Argentina, y si mal no recuerdo en ambos países era exactamente igual.
No deja de ser extraño porque según la RAE nunca han sido dos letras diferentes.
Mi suposición (y que me perdonen los que de esto saben de verdad) es que pueden haber sido resabios del uso de la ortografía de Bello en ambos países.  Como recordarán, esta ortografía fue iniciada en Chile y luego imitada por varios países de Sudamérica, entre ellos Argentina.
 
El alfabeto, por aquel entonces se componía de 26 letras: A (a), B (be), Ch (che), D (de), E (e), F (fe), G (gue), I (i), J (je), L (le), LL (lle), M (me), N (ne), Ñ (ñe), O (o), P (pe), Q (cu), R (ere), RR (erre), S (se), T (te), U (u), V (ve), X (exe), Y (ye), Z (ze)
 
Este último dato lo tuve que buscar en la red, no pretenderán que me sepa el alfabeto de Andrés Bello de memoria.
Y como podrán ver la letra “g”, se llamaba “gue”, sonido que molesta a Aviador, pero que a mi también me lo enseñaron en la escuela, quizá por lo mismo, quiero decir, acá también vale la misma suposición.
Aclaro que a mi también me molesta lo de “gue”, ya me acostumbré a llamarla “ge”.
No así lo de ere y erre, que algunas personas usan y que según la RAE es correctísimo.


----------



## ManPaisa

Excelente comentario, Vamp.

El DRAE dice:
*ere**.*
*1. *f. Nombre de la letra _r_ en su sonido suave; p. ej., en _ara,_ _arena._

_*erre**.*_
_*1. *f. Nombre de la letra r, especialmente en la modalidad múltiple del fonema vibrante al que corresponde; p. ej., en ratón, correa._

_*erre **doble, *o* doble erre**.*_
_*1. *f. Nombre del dígrafo rr._​Con lo cual creo que enredan más la cosa.


----------



## la_machy

> ...pero hace ya bastantes años se me enseñó que las letras “r” (ere) y “rr” (erre) eran dos letras distintas.


Según yo, _antes_ eran dos letras distintas. No sabía que la RAE no estaba de acuerdo conmigo (je!).  Y aunque  como Alma y yo dijimos, en Sonora se pronuncia 'erre' y 'doble erre',  sé que hubo un tiempo donde se decia 'ere' y 'erre'. Yo creo que fue cuando en el abecedario existían las dos letras.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *La Machy nos revela:*
> Según yo, _antes_ eran dos letras distintas. No sabía que la RAE no estaba de acuerdo conmigo (je!). Y aunque como Alma y yo dijimos, en Sonora se pronuncia 'erre' y 'doble erre', sé que hubo un tiempo donde se decia 'ere' y 'erre'. Yo creo que fue cuando en el abecedario existían las dos letras.


 
¡Ajá!!!
Primera que se retracta. 
A ver cuántos más lo hacen...


----------



## la_machy

ManPaisa, eso es trampa. Tú preguntaste quién lo pronuncia _en la actualidad_. No me retracto de lo que dije, sólo señalé lo que era en tiempo pasado. Yo ni siquiera iba a la escuela en ese entonces.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Bueno, no sé si me estoy retractando o no. Lo que me vino a la mente es que en la primaria había una maestra que deletreaba r=ere y nos decía que era un sonido suave, no como la rr=erre.

Como a mí me tocó la transición cuando dejaron de nombrar las letras ¿compuestas? no tengo ningún problema en decir que r=erre y rr=doble erre (que no se menciona cuando se recita el alfabeto.)

Hablando de dobles, a la "ll" elle la he escuchado nombrar doble ele.


----------



## ManPaisa

La Machy y Alma:
Las perdono porque son sonorenses. 
En una ocasión pasé cuatro meses en Ciudad Obregón y tengo muy buenos recuerdos de allí.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nunca he estado en Obregón, pero por acá también es erre y doble erre. Por el post de Aviador me doy cuenta que el Sr. Bello no reconocía la existencia de varias letras y que le puso nombres que a mis oídos suenan poco convencionales a otras.


----------



## Jellby

Para mí siempre han sido "una erre" y "dos erres": "'Enrique' se escribe con una erre", "'infrarrojo' se escribe con dos erres".

Lo mismo que "'acción' se escribe con dos ces, pero 'inflación' se escribe con una ce".

Pero la elle nunca han sido "dos eles": "'falla' se escribe con elle, 'playa' se escribe con i griega".


----------



## oligyp

¿Y qué pasó con la "L" y "LL"?


----------



## Servando

Vampiro said:


> … Como recordarán, esta ortografía fue iniciada en Chile y luego imitada por varios países de Sudamérica, entre ellos Argentina. _


 
  Y México a principios de los 70’s, también influenciados por Chile aprovechando el exilio de muchos de ellos que llegaron a México y fueron contratados por las autoridades de aquel entonces para hacer la reforma educativa.



Vampiro said:


> …
> El alfabeto, por aquel entonces se componía de 26 letras: A (a), B (be), Ch (che), D (de), E (e), F (fe), G (gue), I (i), J (je), L (le), LL (lle), M (me), N (ne), Ñ (ñe), O (o), P (pe), Q (cu), R (ere), RR (erre), S (se), T (te), U (u), V (ve), X (exe), Y (ye), Z (ze)
> _


 
  El alfabeto o abecedario, en México antes de los 70’s era de 30 letras: A (a), B (be), C(se), Ch (che), D (de), E (e), F (efe), G (ge), H (ache), I (i), J (jota), K (Ka), L (ele), LL (elle), M (eme), N (ene), Ñ (eñe), O (o), P (pe), Q (cu), R (ere), RR (erre), S (ese), T (te), U (u), V (u-ve/be chica), W(doble u),  X (equis), Y (ye/I griega) y Z (zeta)

Las letras en color rojo desaparecieron de la actual enseñanza.

  A mi adicionalmente en los 60's me enseñaron con el método onomatopéyico.

  Hoy digo r=erre, rr=doble erre.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Servando said:


> El alfabeto o abecedario, en México antes de los 70’s era de 30 letras: A (a), B (be), C(se), Ch (che), D (de), E (e), F (efe), G (ge), H (ache), I (i), J (jota), K (Ka), L (ele), LL (elle), M (eme), N (ene), Ñ (eñe), O (o), P (pe), Q (cu), R (ere), RR (erre), S (ese), T (te), U (u), V (u-ve/be chica), W(doble u),  X (equis), Y (ye/I griega) y Z (zeta)
> 
> Las letras en color rojo desaparecieron de la actual enseñanza.
> 
> Saludos


Hola:
Entonces, en conclusión los que le decimos "ere" a la *R* somos una isla en referencia a los que la llaman erre.
Por cierto para confirmar esto les pedí a mis hijos que me dijeran el abecedario y ellos no incluyen la che,ll, rr, se les enseñó tambien a pronunciar "ere".
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Sinceramente, no recuerdo haber conocido la _rr_ como letra, sólo recuerdo la _r_, a la que llamábamos _erre_ y no _ere_, como dije en mi mensaje anterior.
Pregunté a mis dos hermanos (que estudiaron en el mismo colegio en el que yo lo hice), a un amigo mío de mi edad (que estudió en otro colegio) y algunos colegas y todos tienen la misma percepción del asunto. Sólo uno de éstos últimos dijo que a veces llama a la _r_ _ere_.
Hurgando entre libros de colegio viejos que quedaron en casa de mis padres, encontré lo que quedaba de una copia del Silabario Hispanoaméricano, del chileno Adrián Dufflocq, con el que aprendieron a leer muchas generaciones de chilenos y otros hispanohablantes. Afortunadamente, hay una copia disponible en el sitio Memoria Chilena que se puede consultar. En él aparecen los grafemas _r_ y _rr_ tratados por separado. En la página 77 (79) el autor, al describir el método, pone en el punto b: "_Un “tablero” con una “letra” grande en su centro, y rodeada de los 5 sonidos que ésta genera_". Es interesante que ponga palabra _letra_ entre comillas. No me queda claro, pero puedo especular que esto es porque no es su intención usar las letras del abecedario sino grafemas representativos de los sonidos y, por lo tanto, hay un apartado para _rr_.
Wikipedia tiene la siguiente opinión: "_El dígrafo "rr" (llamado "erre", /'ere/, y pronunciado /r/) nunca se consideró por separado, probablemente por no aparecer nunca en posición inicial_".

Interesante discusión. A ver cómo sigue.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

¿Recuerdan el ejercicio de pronunciación?

_"Erre con erre, cigarro. Erre con erre barril. Rápido ruedan los carros cargados de azúcar del ferrocarril"._

Nada de "eres" ahí. 

Saludos.


----------



## la_machy

> _"Erre con erre, cigarro. Erre con erre barril. Rápido ruedan los carros cargados de azúcar del ferrocarril"._




Yo sí me acuerdo...

No estoy segura si me lo dijeron en el colegio o dónde, pero ya lo había escuchado.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Recuerdan el ejercicio de pronunciación?
> 
> _"Erre con erre, cigarro. Erre con erre barril. Rápido ruedan los carros cargados de azúcar del ferrocarril"._
> 
> Nada de "eres" ahí.


Esa misma canción me la enseñarón a mi para distinguir la ere de la erre


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Sinceramente, no recuerdo haber conocido la _rr_ como letra, sólo recuerdo la _r_, a la que llamábamos _erre_ y no _ere_, como dije en mi mensaje anterior.
> Pregunté a mis dos hermanos (que estudiaron en el mismo colegio en el que yo lo hice), a un amigo mío de mi edad (que estudió en otro colegio) y algunos colegas y todos tienen la misma percepción del asunto. Sólo uno de éstos últimos dijo que a veces llama a la _r_ _ere_.
> Urgando entre libros de colegio viejos que quedaron en casa de mis padres, encontré lo que quedaba de una copia del Silabario Hispanoaméricano, del chileno Adrián Dufflocq, con el que aprendieron a leer muchas generaciones de chilenos y otros hispanohablantes. Afortunadamente, hay una copia disponible en el sitio Memoria Chilena que se puede consultar. En él aparecen los grafemas _r_ y _rr_ tratados por separado. En la página 77 (79) el autor, al describir el método, pone en el punto b: "_Un “tablero” con una “letra” grande en su centro, y rodeada de los 5 sonidos que ésta genera_". Es interesante que ponga palabra _letra_ entre comillas. No me queda claro, pero puedo especular que esto es porque no es su intención usar las letras del abecedario sino grafemas representativos de los sonidos y, por lo tanto, hay un apartado para _rr_.
> Wikipedia tiene la siguiente opinión: "_El dígrafo "rr" (llamado "erre", /'ere/, y pronunciado /r/) nunca se consideró por separado, probablemente por no aparecer nunca en posición inicial_".
> 
> Interesante discusión. A ver cómo sigue.
> 
> Saludos.


Interesantísima, sin dudas.
No sé en qué época estudiaste, pero yo aún tengo la cantinela grabada en la cabeza de cuando nos enseñaban el abecedario: "...o, pe, cu, ere, erre, ese, te, u..." (pónganle música incidental y voces infantiles para tener el cuadro completo)
Y curiosamente yo usé el Silabario Hispanoamericano que mencionas (gracias por el link. El mío lo guardaba como un tesoro y lo perdí hace años), en la contratapa, si te fijas bien, viene el abecedario completo, y allí sólo aparece la "r". Plop!!
Por qué los profes lo enseñaban de la otra manera, sepa Moya (pobre Moya, siempre cargan con él)
Insisto en pensar en resabios de la vieja ortografía, que mal que mal fue oficial en Chile por prácticamente cien años, y cien años no es poco, más aún en una época en que los cambios no se producían a la velocidad que se producen ahora.
Un profe que hacía clase a principios de los '60 (sí, cuando yo estudié, vayan sacando cuentas) probablemene se educó con la ortografía chilena (o de Bello) como ortografía oficial en el país, y ahí sí la letra "rr" existía y se usaba incluso al comienzo de una palabra, contratastando con lo que dice la Wiki.
En fin, interesantísimo, pero escapa a mis conocimientos; sólo puedo aportar experiencias personales y mi siempre escasa cultura general.
Giorgio: la canción que citas dice "Erre con erre cigarro..." para que rime, porque si dijera "Ere con ere cigarro..." no pega ni junta, como decimos en Chile. 
Lo de "ere" y "erre" como nombre de la letra según su sonido, insisto, no me resulta extraño, y para la RAE es correctísimamente correcto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Giorgio Lontano said:


> ¿Recuerdan el ejercicio de pronunciación?
> 
> _"Erre con erre, cigarro. Erre con erre barril. Rápido ruedan los carros cargados de azúcar del ferrocarril"._
> 
> Nada de "eres" ahí.



Yo la recuerdo perfectamente:  _

"Ere con ere cigarro.  Ere con ere, barril..." 
_


----------



## la_machy

ManPaisa said:


> Yo la recuerdo perfectamente:
> 
> _"Ere con ere cigarro. Ere con ere, barril..." _


 
Lo dicho, eso es trampa.


----------



## ManPaisa

la_machy said:


> Lo dicho, eso es trampa.



Para nada.  

Eso la hacía muy difícil.


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:


> Yo la recuerdo perfectamente:
> 
> _"Ere con ere cigarro. Ere con ere, barril..." _


Eso no pega ni junta... ¿quién es el autor?... ¿Arjona?

_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Eso no pega ni junta... ¿quién es el autor?... ¿Arjona?
> 
> _


Claro que pega... 

'Erre con erre' daría _cigarrrro_, no _cigarro_. 

Ere: r
Erre: rr


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> [...]No sé en qué época estudiaste, pero yo aún tengo la cantinela grabada en la cabeza de cuando nos enseñaban el abecedario: "...o, pe, cu, ere, erre, ese, te, u..." (pónganle música incidental y voces infantiles para tener el cuadro completo) [...]


Es que eso es lo intersante. Parece que aprendimos a leer más o menos en la misma época (1964 en adelante, en mi caso), pero recordamos cosas diferentes respecto de este punto específico. En realidad, yo no descarto la influencia de mi educación posterior en mi visión del asunto: quizá simplemente olvidé lo que aprendí en un comienzo; no sé.
Quizá los planes de educación en esa época no eran tan coherentes como lo son ahora y había menos supervisión sobre lo que enseñaban los colegios y se producían diferencias. Tal vez algún profesor de castellano podría darnos algo más de luz al respecto. Parece que ha habido varios cambios en los planes de estudio desde esa época.



Vampiro said:


> [...]en la contratapa, si te fijas bien, viene el abecedario completo, y allí sólo aparece la "r". Plop!! [...]



No me había fijado en eso, pero es un elemento que apoya la sospecha que expreso en mi mensaje anterior.

Por más que recito el abecedario en la parte pertinente, no logro que me salga _q, r, rr, s_...

Saludos.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Vampiro said:


> ... a principios de los '60 (sí, cuando yo estudié, vayan sacando cuentas)


 
¿1960? ¿1860? ¿1660? Con un Vampiro milenario como vos está difícil hacer la cuenta. 



Vampiro said:


> Eso no pega ni junta... ¿quién es el autor?... ¿Arjona?


 
No, Arjona no. Puedo apostar a que él aprendió a decir "erre". 

Pienso que, a menos de que se diga como escribió ManPaisa, decir "erre con erre" ya implica que la "rr" son dos "e*rr*es". Bueno, ya me en*r*edé   (Esa palabra es con erre).

Saludos.


----------



## Akeb

Yo que inicié mis estudios básicos a principios de los noventas tenia libros con un alfabeto de 29 letras (A,B,C,CH,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,LL,M,N,O,P,Q,R,S,T,U,V,W,X,Y,Z), la letra R siempre la conocí como 'erre', pero cuando se trataba de diferenciar los fonemas  llamabamos 'ere' y 'erre' al mismo grafo.


----------



## Pinairun

Akeb said:


> Yo que inicié mis estudios básicos a principios de los noventas tenia libros con un alfabeto de 29 letras (A,B,C,CH,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,LL,M,N,Ñ,O,P,Q,R,S,T,U,V,W,X,Y,Z), la letra R siempre la conocí como 'erre', pero cuando se trataba de diferenciar los fonemas  llamabamos 'ere' y 'erre' al mismo grafo.



Se escapó nuestra exclusiva Ñ.


----------



## Akeb

Ya decia que no me salía la cuenta, dos años despúes me quitaron la ch y la ll, aunque tambien recuerdo que uno de esos libros decía que tl se pronunciaba cl.


----------



## Aviador

Akeb said:


> […] aunque tambien recuerdo que uno de esos libros decía que tl se pronunciaba cl.


  


Hojeando la nueva ortografía de la RAE (2010), me encontré con el capítulo dedicado a los grafemas del español y recordé esta discusión. Parece que la RAE ya zanjó el dilema de la siguiente forma:


> *r*
> En las ortografías académicas ha sido habitual hasta ahora consignar dos nombres para esta letra, _erre_ y _ere_, reservando este último para cuando se desea precisar que representa el fonema vibrante simple de _coro_, en oposición al fonema vibrante múltiple de _ramo_ o _enredo_. En algunas ortografías del XIX, estos nombres se distribuyeron de forma distinta, pues se llamaba _ere_ a la letra _r_ —con independencia de su valor fonológico— y _erre_ al dígrafo _rr_, distribución quizá más lógica, pero que añadió aún más confusión al uso de estos dos términos.
> La doble denominación de la _r_ en función de su valor fonológico constituye, en realidad, una anomalía, ya que ninguna de las otras letras que representan también varios fonemas recibe por ello más de un nombre. En consecuencia, y para evitar las confusiones a que puede dar lugar la doble denominación, se recomienda desechar definitivamente el nombre _ere_ para esta letra, que pasa a partir de ahora a llamarse únicamente _erre_.
> En perfecta coherencia con el nombre _erre_ para la _r_, el dígrafo _rr_ se denomina _erre doble_ o _doble erre_.
> 
> _(§ 5.4.3.1) Ortografía de la lengua española __©__.
> Real Academia Española._


----------



## jazmin1492

Yo siempre la he conocido como ERRE si es doble digo doble erre, y como bien sabemos es RR cuando su sonido es fuerte y esta en medio de dos vocales por ejemplo CARRO y si es suave el sonido se escribe una sola por ejemplo Corazón, pero si alguien me pregunta cuál erre le diré erre o doble erre dependiendo cómo se escriba la palabra, erre si es una sola y doble erre si lleva doble.


----------

